# Turkey



## Vdp08 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I will be visiting Turkey in 2 days for a month with my boyfriend whom I met in Australia to visit his family. 
Just wandering if any of yous have suggestions about gift giving as whenever i ask him all he is saying is kisses and hugs should be enough. IAm an asian and I was brought up to a family that give gift on their visit and i m just not comfortable going in there empty handed. Plus he wont tell me much about his family as he never been in turkey for the last 18 years. 
Please help thank you. 
Ps. I have tried google


----------

